# Can You Really Rest At A Rest Stop - Illegal??



## doko (May 2, 2005)

Taking a trip south, planning on stopping for the night at a rest stop along the way.
One with food, gas etc. Was talking with my mother and father who own a camper and said it was illegal to just park in the trailer section and sleep for the night?? Is this true ?


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Look for the 24 hour WalMart's, most of them will let you spend the night in the parking lot. Just make sure you check with the manager and make sure it is OK.

Staying in rest areas can be illegal and it maybe dangerous.

Gary


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

JMHO

but it seems like parking in a big empty wal mart parking lot would be a lot more dangerous than a busy rest stop.

What do other people do along the way??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I would have to disagree. Wal-Mart tends to have surveillance cameras and their parking lots have lights.

Rest areas do not offer either of these and have a LOT of traffic coming through all at times of the day/night.

Just my 2c


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Most of the 24 hour Wal Marts have some kind of security. Most of the rest stops on the interstates seem to be in the middle of nowhere and the police coverage can be sparse. Alot of the rest areas may have limited lighting and all kinds of people coming and going. The Wal Marts will have better lighting and are at least close to a town so the police coverage will be better. Also most Wal Marts have security cameras and the bad guys know that. I would not stay in the rest areas just because of the safety aspect.

Gary


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

having done neither - Wal Mart overnight or rest stop overnight -cant speak from experience.

If I stay at a Wal Mart - anyone know of one near the PA turnpike at Hickory Run.??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Cracker Barrel will also let you spend the night and a great place to eat in the morning
We did it when we drove to Florida.
It was a little sticky at night though.
Don


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Rest stop 'camping' rules vary by state. Most say no more than 8 hours stops (in my experience) before moving on. I know many truck drivers who stay for extended naps in the rest stops. Not sure how State Police/Patrol would view it if you are in a camper - might think of it differently than a trucker trying to get a little sleep on the road.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Go to any Wal Mart and pick up thier Road Atlas. Make sure it says Wal Mart on it because in the back of the atlas is a listing of every Wal Mart/Sams Clubs with what services they offer. We carry one in our tow vehicle at all times, when you are traveling and need something you can normally find it at Wal Mart.

Gary


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We've boondocked at Camping World before, just pull in late and leave early at places that allow it and of course if you can go shopping! Many Wal-Marts allow boondocking for a night, but many are being forced to stop it due to local pressure. Just go to WalMart.com go to the bottom left and enter a zip code of where you plan to stop over, find a store close to your highway and call ahead to see if they allow boondocking.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have no personal experience with rest stop camping, but I have been told by someone who would definitly know, that it is very dangerous. Lots of drug deals and hooking goes on at the rest stops at night and there is very little police activity. I think I would rather pay the $20 or find a Wal-Mart, CrackerBarrel, or Elks. In a pinch, I would stay at a manned weigh station if they would let me -- they probably wouldn't and it would be noisey anyway.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Florida does not allow overnite parking in the walmarts or the rest stops. However we stopped in a rest on I 4 and the all night security that was walking the parking lot said that most of the security guards would not push a camping family out. All of the walmarts have posted signs but I have also seen a few campers parked at the outer limits. As with many things what the signs say and what reality is are often different.

On our x-country trip we have been using KOAs as overnight stops. Generally easy access, all over the place, and consistent. A few more dollars, but safety is paramount.
Jared


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> Florida does not allow overnite parking in the walmarts or the rest stops.Â


I dont see how Florida could stop you from staying the night on private property (Walmart) as long as the manager allows it...

Here in San Antonio allot of times in the morning as I drive to work I will see numerous campers in WALMART parking lot .. I think that the only rule they have is that they cant go into the "Beverly Hillbilly" mode and cook and wash outside...


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Ghosty said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > Florida does not allow overnite parking in the walmarts or the rest stops.Â
> ...


I would agree about the private property thing, but every Walmart parking lot (that I have seen) has a sign " No overnight parking FL statute *****"

Jared


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Its mostly state or town ordinances. Police do not want the extra possible problems and the neighbors do not want them either. Not everyone is a good camper.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Its mostly state or town ordinances. Police do not want the extra possible problems and the neighbors do not want them either. Not everyone is a good camper.
> [snapback]37372[/snapback]​


Oh its not eve due to those reasons, many times its from the RV parks owners in the area seeing people not stop and pay $50 for a 11PM to 6AM overnight stop.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > Its mostly state or town ordinances. Police do not want the extra possible problems and the neighbors do not want them either. Not everyone is a good camper.
> ...


Y-Guy that sounds a bit cynical but it is true.


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

Wal-mart sells thier own version of Rand Mcnalley street atlas which includes info on all Wal-mart locations, and if a particular location allows overnight parking or not. I prefer GPS maps, but the info on Walmart locations is worth the 5 bucks for the atlas


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Have you thought about stopping at a truckstop. Many of them welcome RV's and have dedicated spots for them. Might be a idea since you will probably have to stop for fuel anyway.







Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Not Yet said:


> I would agree about the private property thing, but every Walmart parking lot (that I have seen) has a sign " No overnight parking FL statute *****"
> [snapback]37371[/snapback]​


Guess its time for WALMART to buy Florida then ....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

"Boondocking" Well I learned another new rv term









We have never tried this yet. We will more than likely try it this summer. I have not figured on where so I will be watching this thread closely.

Thor


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Not Yet said:
> 
> 
> > Florida does not allow overnite parking in the walmarts or the rest stops.Â
> ...


Good Morning,
We live in Florida, and the Walmarts here in our area (Panhandle) allow folks to stay over night.

Good Luck


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

Thanks for the input. Checked and there is a wal mart near the point we may rest at. If we can make it all the way through we'll probably do so. Interestingly the campground we're going to does not allow late night check in, but has overflow hookups outside the gates.

Anyway, sounds like multiple options. 
I'll email from jail if we sleep at a rest stop and get arrested.


----------

